
Cryptsy Has Moved Out of Their Building Unannounced, Nowhere to Be Found - ca98am79
http://bitcoinist.net/cryptsy-has-moved-out-of-their-building-unannounced-nowhere-to-be-found/
======
SCAQTony
Cryptsy website is not updating prices. Anyone with an online wallet is gong
to be quite cross.

